# Danish Open 2011



## hr.mohr (Sep 5, 2010)

A very early heads up nice people 

http://cubing.dk/DanishOpen2011/

A 3 day competition on April 22, 23 and 24 in Lejre near Roskilde, Denmark.

Registration will be opened when details regarding competition fee, lunch and accommodation are sorted out.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll join!! =D


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 5, 2010)

I was about to say HELL YEAH THIS IS AWESOME then realised it totally clashes with another plan for 2011


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a nice comp with all the BLD, I hope I can go.


----------



## (X) (Sep 5, 2010)

2 rounds of megaminx AND pyraminx


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 5, 2010)

I hope I could go too. Denmark's nice...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Looks like a nice comp with all the BLD, I hope I can go.


Agreed. Nice to see a very sensible bld schedule where everything is spread out properly! And 3 attempts at bigcubebld


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully it isn't on the same day as German Open. But then again, I've been to German Open 4 times already and they often don't host all BLD-events...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 5, 2010)

(X) said:


> 2 rounds of megaminx AND pyraminx



so you are not aiming for the finals in pyraminx?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Hopefully it isn't on the same day as German Open. But then again, I've been to German Open 4 times already and they often don't host all BLD-events...



At least it probably won't be on the same day as French Open this year. Looks really nice


----------



## Henrik (Sep 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a nice comp with all the BLD, I hope I can go.
> ...



Well I like Big-BLD as much as LarsN. I did the schedule and Lars is also an organiser so I want to be relaxed for BigBLDs and not have too many images in my head. Thats why they are spread out so nicely.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I was about to say HELL YEAH THIS IS AWESOME then realised it totally clashes with another plan for 2011



I hope this refers to some UK-based competition that you are planning on planning, but it's probably not


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to say HELL YEAH THIS IS AWESOME then realised it totally clashes with another plan for 2011
> ...



Well, no, but I can do one at Easter if you like. It clashes with Groezrock festival which you would totally want to go to.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys are awesome . I want to register. NOW!


----------



## Shortey (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll probably go.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 17, 2010)

Registration for Danish Open 2011 has been opened! 

Registration will be open until March 31st or until we reach 80 competitors, so please register in good time 
There will be options for sleeping at the venue, more information on this will follow. Hope to see you crazy cubers this Easter in Denmark


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 15, 2011)

News bump!

* There will be a T-shirt for all competitors.
* There will be a floor to sleep on at the venue.
* Entrance fee will include all meals between friday evening and sunday lunch.
* Entrance fee is 250 DKR ~ 34 €

There will be a special side competition for the first x people to get a .00 decimal result during the competition.
The prize will be chocolate easter eggs


----------



## Carrot (Feb 15, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> News bump!
> 
> * There will be a T-shirt for all competitors.
> * There will be a floor to sleep on at the venue.
> ...


 

GOGO T-SHIRT!!!


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 3, 2011)

We have just opened the new site for Danish Open 2011. Thanks goes out to Florian for letting us use his system 

http://cubing.dk/DanishOpen2011/

Al those who already did register, please complete another registration at the new site so we can get which size T-shirt you would like. T-shirts are free for competitors.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 20, 2011)

Registration has been closed and we are looking forward to Friday!

There will be live results from the competition as usual.

Yay for competition and nice weather. Yay!!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 20, 2011)

Cannot wait! 

Just wondering. When can we sleep at the venue? I mean, what days.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 20, 2011)

The nights between friday and saturday, and between saturday and sunday. I have to return the key for the venue late sunday.


----------



## Lid (Apr 22, 2011)

Megaminx WR by Simon, 49.46, 49.30, (48.61), (52.44), 50.94 = 49.90
Also sub1 singles by Odder (58.06) & Karina (59.86)

Single WR in the Megaminx finals by Simon: 42.28, also NR by Odder: 57.34 single.

Live results


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow wow wow. Congrats Simon!

Also, I didn't realise Odder was so quick at Megaminx.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

omg simon <3

Bogyo's reign has finally come to an end, now it's his turn to play chase 

edit: Odder Pyra avg WR 3.43!!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> omg simon <3
> 
> Bogyo's reign has finally come to an end, now it's his turn to play chase
> 
> edit: Odder Pyra avg WR 3.43!!


 

The 10 fastest pyra single at the comp:
2.46 Odder*
2.94 Erik Akkersdijk*
2.94 Simon Westlund*
2.96 Odder
2.97 Karina Grandjean Beck*
2.97 Claudio Müller*
3.03 Odder
3.38 Odder
3.52 Simon Westlund
3.77 Odder

*=the 5 move+2 tips solution scramble (where I failed a tip, and still had 2.46 )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice, both Oscar & Simon!!


----------



## Forte (Apr 23, 2011)

Go Simon


----------



## Carrot (Apr 24, 2011)

Karina by the way got WR for women for megaminx single friday (59.86) and pyraminx single saturday (2.97) 

(no one here really stated those 2 WRs yet, expect of saying that 59.86 was sub1 xD)


----------



## Brunito (Apr 24, 2011)

hey Odder i saw the pyraminx final and can you write or send me the third scramble where everyone got sub4


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 24, 2011)

Brunito said:


> hey Odder i saw the pyraminx final and can you write or send me the third scramble where everyone got sub4



I've attached the PDF from the final, more scrambles are available on request. (Most likely first tomorrow when I wake up again from a loooong nap, heh)

View attachment pyra-final.pdf


----------



## Carrot (Apr 25, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> I've attached the PDF from the final, more scrambles are available on request. (Most likely first tomorrow when I wake up again from a loooong nap, heh)
> 
> View attachment 1569


 
Here is my solutions  ( []=rotations following that move; ()=AUF+tips where I might have done something while recognizing LL instead of after doing LL)


Spoiler



[U'] U' R L' U' R U L' [L'] L' U L U' (B b l u) = 15 turns / 3.88 = 3.87 TPS
fail...
* B' L2 R' L' R (u' l') = 7 turns / 2.46 = 2.85 TPS 
U' R' Dw R' Dw R' [R] U' R U R2' L R L' (B' l r') = 16 turns / 3.38 = 4.73 TPS
[L'] L U L' R U L' [R] U' R U R' (B b) = 12 turns / 3.03 = 3.96 TPS*


----------



## joey (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally broke the UK NR for 3bld  2 years for 1s improvement.


----------



## JonV (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for a great competition everyone! ..
Even though im quite disappointed with my own results, it was a pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## Henrik (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for a great competition.

But:

I am missing a competition timer, the timer itself should say "Alega" under it. It is timers I have borrowed in Sweden and I need to send them back soon, so please send me the timer ASAP/NOW!!!


----------



## coinman (Apr 26, 2011)

Well at lest 4 PB's in this comp. Clock sigel 14.88 Clock avg 19.55, Megaminx 4:49.19 and pyra avg 17.01. 

Had a bit of bad luck on the 4x4 with 1:45.16 and 1:48.34, this is my best start on a 4x4 avg ever but sins it was a combined first round with a 1:45.00 limit to do five attempts i cud not do more then this two solves


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 26, 2011)

Results have been posted. Thanks for a great competition guys!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2011)

best comp ever...

some DYK's:
- I <3 Erik
- I <3 Breandan
- I <3 Joey
- I <3 Frank
- I <3 Fabi
- I <3 Denmark
- SUB 10 GET
- you piece of betch
- TV
- Breandan has epic juggling tricks
- His solves are crazy bananas
- His cubes are also amazing
- SUB 50 GET
- SUB 1:30 GET
- DNF AVG GET


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice sub-10 average Morten


----------



## LarsN (Apr 27, 2011)

Really nice competition, with a lot of great people and a lot of fun both before and after the competition with many people staying in my house 

For personal results I did horribly at what I practice:
DNF, DNF, DNF 5x5x5 blind and I lost my title as national champion for 3x3.
I had 14 DNF's throughout the competition.

But then I did amazing at things I don't practice:
My first sub10 4x4x4blind: 8:27.71 
My first sub1 4x4x4: 58.36, then 54.47, and again 58.84 (the last one while my phone rang in my pocket "bicycle race")
Two attempts at fewest moves: First 37 CFOP solution, second 34 Roux solution (using only two slice moves  )
1:09 team blind with my wife Camilla


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

I just thought that I wanted to share the videos my camera caught at Danish Open.

*Megaminx single NR, 57.34*


Spoiler










> Set at Danish Open 2011 in the final round






*Megaminx average NR, 1:00.50 (3rd in the world... YAY!!)*


Spoiler










> First round of megaminx at Danish Open 2011, This average makes me third in the world =D






*Random (official) megaminx solve by Karina in 1:06.94*


Spoiler










> Third solve at Danish Open
> 
> She got the WR for women in both megaminx and pyraminx single and had the megaminx NR average for 2-3 minutes at Danish Open






*Pyraminx 2.96 solve with over 5 turns per second *


Spoiler










> Set at Danish Open 2011 in the first round.
> 
> This solve might be the fastest solve ever made in competition if you measure it by "turns per second".
> 
> My solution was 17 moves, but I cancelled out 2 moves when solving, so that leaves me with 15 moves. The moves I cancelled wasn't preplanned, but something I improvised during the execution.


----------

